
Show HN: Vuzers – Fast, Effective Way to Collect In-App Feedback - slyyls84
https://vuzers.com/
======
slyyls84
Hey there!

I started Vuzers after I tried to collect and analyze mobile user feedback on
a previous app I was working on. I quickly saw how time consuming it was to
gather and analyze user feedback from all kinds of sources (social networks,
app stores, forums etc.) and how resource-intensive it could be to develop an
in-house solution.

That's when I thought myself: "Hey, I bet you could help a lot of mobile app
entrepreneurs, mobile startups owners, and mobile product managers / owners by
giving them the ability to quickly collect and analyze in-app feedback that
they can use to improve and grow their app."

I would really appreciate to get your feedback.

